# Why?



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I woke up this morning with the strongest urge to put my wedding band back on. I took it off about a year ago. I have not broken my vows, but I did take it off. The first time was a few days after we had a fight, after she said she wanted to separate/split forever. I noticed her's was missing, for better or for worse I flipped. I yelled and quickly pulled it off. She said she was seeing what it felt like, I didn't care and said something along the lines "well if that is what you are going to do." She cried and said she was tired of hurting me. I told her funny she should say that since she was really good at it. 

A few days later I put it back on, she kept hers off since that day. 

I don't feel sad, but can't figure out the feeling.


----------

